# Computer Keeps Stalling



## chris199 (Jan 2, 2006)

Over the last couple of weeks I have had problems with my PC. When browsing the internet quite often the Computer completely stalls and I end up having to reboot the sytsem 0 CTRL-ALT DEL does not work. Does anyone think my hard-drive is failing and, if so, what I can do about it!!

Please help!!


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Start, Run, eventvwr.msc

Are there log entries for the periods in which it freezes?
If so, could you post them here in detail.


----------



## chris199 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have had a look through the log file and detailed below are some recent entries. My apologies if this looks rather amaturish but I'm rather new to this kind of thing! This data has come from the application section - not the Security or System element. Please advise if further details are needed and thanks so much for your help. I exported the file and its come through as an excel document so I have sorted the data by 'error' and have pasted some examples below.

09/09/2006	15:25:54	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application EXCEL.EXE, version 9.0.0.2719, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
08/09/2006	22:30:02	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
31/08/2006	22:57:10	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application EXCEL.EXE, version 9.0.0.2719, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
31/08/2006	22:07:57	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
23/08/2006	18:36:08	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	SN036999920032	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 6.0.2900.2960, fault address 0x0003a1be.
18/08/2006	23:22:26	Application Hang	Error	None	1001	N/A	SN036999920032	Fault bucket 02595155.
18/08/2006	23:22:20	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application install.exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
18/08/2006	23:19:33	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application install.exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
14/08/2006	22:17:10	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
03/08/2006	23:03:51	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application poker.exe, version 0.0.0.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
15/07/2006	16:44:56	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application avgwb.dat, version 7.1.0.381, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
11/07/2006	22:24:18	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	SN036999920032	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module urlmon.dll, version 6.0.2900.2904, fault address 0x0003a136.
10/07/2006	02:56:25	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	SN036999920032	Faulting application acrord32.exe, version 7.0.7.142, faulting module acrord32.dll, version 7.0.7.142, fault address 0x000e2020.
07/07/2006	23:21:53	Ci	Error	CI Service 4126	N/A	SN036999920032	Cleaning up corrupt content index metadata on c:\system volume information\catalog.wci. Index will be automatically restored by refiltering all documents.
07/07/2006	23:21:53	Ci	Error	CI Service 4124	N/A	SN036999920032	Content index on c:\system volume information\catalog.wci is corrupt. Please shutdown and restart the Indexing Service (cisvc).
07/07/2006	07:46:21	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application msnmsgr.exe, version 7.5.311.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
25/06/2006	18:46:11	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application install.exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
25/06/2006	18:43:48	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application install.exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
25/06/2006	18:10:03	Application Error	Error	None	1000	N/A	SN036999920032	Faulting application ultimatebet.exe, version 2006.6.19.1, faulting module mfc42.dll, version 6.2.4131.0, fault address 0x000037b7.
22/06/2006	23:11:44	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
21/06/2006	19:29:44	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
12/06/2006	20:05:55	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
12/06/2006	20:05:55	Application Hang	Error	-101	1002	N/A	SN036999920032	Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you.

The common element is this: " hang address 0x00000000"

That is a nonsense pointer (it is actually an amatuerish way of trying to force a restart. If the code had been a JMP instruction to that address it would have worked). This is abnormal and likely the result of malware.

Please do the "Five Steps": http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968

If no joy, do the no-data loss, no-programs lost, no reformat, reinstallation of XP: http://www.informationweek.com/LP/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=189400897

.


----------



## Ageless (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting find for me. I'm having the same exact problem. The only difference is that only 1 entry appeared in the event viewer.

IEXPLORE.EXE Module ntdll.dll Version 5.1.2600.2180 fault addr 0x00018fea event id 1000

Is this also a malware problem?


----------

